# Greenville SC -Rocco, MN 2YR, w/Seizure Meds



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Rocco, 2 yr old neutered male, owner surrendered, purebred Germans shepherd, turned in b/c he does not like the 16 yr old child that the family just adopted. Rocco is on phenobarbitol for seizures, and comes with his medicine. Big boy, about 80 lbs. Sweet to all of us!











If you cannot see the pictures, please go to http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Noahs_Arks_Main_Page.html
Click on the purple Greenville Button 

Time up days are the days the animals are scheduled to be euthanized.

Owner surrendered dogs are the first to be euthanized when we run out of room..

We have transport available to the northeast…just ask!

Greenville, SOUTH CAROLINA

[email protected] 

If you are a rescue and you CANNOT TAKE heartworm positive dogs, we need to know in advance. We do not test them for heartworms until they go to be vetted, so please let us know if you can’t take the dogs that are heartworm positive. Thanks!

Greenvlle County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Gorgeous boy!!! There must be something wrong with the 16 y.o.!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Beautiful dog, so very sad... I'd keep the dog and surender the kid, my dogs always have an instinct about people, but then my family knows I like dogs better than most humans anyway.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

I am with you - he looks sable to me.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Gorgeous dog. I bet the kid teased him.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

wow... I hope someone can help him.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

BUMP


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Ya I bet the kid was jealous of the dog, I would keep the dog and get rid of the kid. Sad for this beautiful dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Hey guys, possibly the real reason has nothing to do with the boy so let's not assume or place blame.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

How can you have a dog for two years that was okay, then when you adopt a 16 year old the dog all of a sudden acts up? Dogs sense when something is wrong. Then drop is off at a place where it will be pts? Yes it sounds normal to me.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Recieved an e-mail from the shelter. They said he is safe for the moment, that another e-mail will go out when they determine his last day...but they are pretty full. I asked how he was with other dogs...they don't know, as he is being kept seperated due to his medical condition, but he displays no signs of aggression when other dogs approach his run.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Greenville SC PB Male Rocco B&T w/ Seizure Meds*

Let's keep him close to p. 1.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous boy.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i hope he gets rescued!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

He is no longer listed on there. WHen was his PTS date? He was not on my e-mail that I get from their volunteers, either. What is up with him?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I found him on their Petfinder site. Sent an e-mail to inquire. Here's the PF link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12672298


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I received an e-mail today that Rocco has a rescue picking him up on Friday, 1/02/09.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chancesmomI received an e-mail today that Rocco has a rescue picking him up on Friday, 1/02/09.


That's for the info. Please let us know if you get confirmation when he's safe.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am so very happy for Rocco. I hope that rescue gets him tomorrow. Please update if/when you know he is safe. Thank you!


----------

